
Supercomputer comes up with a profile of dark matter - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-11-supercomputer-profile-dark-standard-extension.html
======
Phithagoras
Paper at
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v539/n7627/full/nature2...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v539/n7627/full/nature20115.html)

------
valarauca1
This is an interesting result but I have trouble taking stock in it. QCD
disagrees with proton mass by ~2%, and is insufficient to explain why He3 is a
stable. I realize the 3body, and 9body (!!) problem are complex but when a
theory disagrees with nature that fundamentally it casts doubt in my mind.

------
Rooster61
Title is a bit clickbaity

> Thanks to the Jülich supercomputer, the calculations now provide physicists
> with a concrete range in which their search for axions is likely to be most
> promising.

They have a range in which a particle that MIGHT be what makes up dark matter
MIGHT show up. The difficulty of defining a particle that only interacts
gravitationally is not lost on me, but the title is still somewhat misleading.

~~~
Tloewald
They have calculated a falsifiable prediction for the nature of dark matter
based on an extension to the standard model which addresses a known issue. Not
clickbaity at all.

------
M_Grey
In particular, a profile of axion-based dark matter.

